# Southwest Tournament?



## AustinReed (Dec 7, 2010)

Is anyone interested in organizing a tournament in the general area of Southern California, Arizona, New Mexico, Utah, or Colorado?

Even better, is anyone planning on organizing a tournament in the area?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 7, 2010)

SoCal and Colorado have competitions frequently. Check out the competitions list on the WCA website and keep an eye on it in the future. You can also set up an account on CubingUSA to get email updates when competitions are announced relatively close to you.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 8, 2010)

I do have a CubingUSA account, but there haven't been many tournaments in my region. How far in advance will a tournament be announced? I ask because all of next year's tournaments are northeast.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2010)

AustinReed said:


> I do have a CubingUSA account, but there haven't been many tournaments in my region. How far in advance will a tournament be announced? I ask because all of next year's tournaments are northeast.


 
Typically, most competitions that are announced more than 6-8 weeks in advance are European competitions. We're lazy Americans who do everything last minute. Don't worry, California and Colorado will unquestionably have comps next year.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome. The only competition I may be able to go to northeast is US Nationals. Any-who, thanks Anthony!


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 8, 2010)

:fp:fp:fp Nobody remembers 'bout nevada.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> :fp:fp:fp Nobody remembers 'bout nevada.


 
You have California right next door with a bagillion comps a year.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You have California right next door with a bagillion comps a year.


I know, but when he listed all the states he skipped over Nevada, that made me sad.


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think that the San Diego Open will be in May, and there may be some other comps around the area. I went to watch the San Diego Open earlier this year, so it should be in a couple months. I'll look out for any comps in SW.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks! That's probably my best bet. I live in Gilbert, which is like 45 minutes east of Phoenix, so Southern California is the best.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 9, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> :fp:fp:fp Nobody remembers 'bout nevada.


 
You have no right to say anything if you did not attend the Reno competition.


----------

